# circle hooked deceivers



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

a coupleof my favorites!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

They look awesome


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks!.....lost the white one the other nite trying to lift a redfish by the line.:banghead


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Good looking bugs.

I'm just curious about your eyes (actually, I'm curious about your flies eyes). 

Are those stick-ons or did you paint them on?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. They're painted, i use black, white, and yellow finger nail polish.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice how long are the flies and what size and brand of hooks did you use


----------

